# Angeln am Mittelmeer in Ligurien- Setup-, Material- Methodefragen



## kuhnikuehnast (24. Juli 2016)

Hi!
Am Mittelmeer habe ich als kleiner Bub mich die ersten Male fürs Angeln begeistern können. Von nem Kollegen meines Vaters eine bessere Köderfischrute geschenkt bekommen, habe ich so gut wie jede Sommerferien Maiskörnerbadend zugebracht. (Das Mangels Erfahrung und Wissen eigentlich ausschließlich Maiskörner ohne jeglichen Erfolg gebadet wurden muss ich ja nicht erwähnen ;-)

Nun gehts dieses Jahr mal wieder nach längerer Zeit nach Ligurien ans Mittelmeer. Inzwischen ist der Angelschein nebst dem nötigen Kleingeld für Material in der Tasche und es sind auch schon recht ordentliche Erfahrungen in heimischen Gewässern gesammelt.

Allerdings bangt mich die bislang ungebrochene Schneidererfahrung früher Kindheit.

Deshalb meine Frage an euch:

- Was für Setups würdet ihr empfehlen? 
- Was für Material mitnehmen?

So hoffe ich doch, durch euch den ein oder anderen Abend auf die Pizza und Pasta beim Italiener aufgrund eines leckeren selbst zubereiteten Fisches im Urlaub verzichten zu können  

Folgende Sachen habe ich mal angepeilt:

Posenfischen:
- eher an Häfen
- Mais, Brotflocke, Würmer, Muscheln
- was für Posen würdet ihr verwenden? (Wasserkugel, Waggler, Sbirolino, ne feine Stipppose, vorbebleite größere Posen wegen dem weiteren Wurf?)
- Rutentechnisch hätte ich jetzt an ne Reiserute gedacht. Hier evtl. so n WG 7-35g ca. um vom Posenfischen bis zum Spinnen alles abzudecken (die Frau, liebevoll auch Regierung genannt wird angesichts 2-3 "kleiner" Täschchen weitaus weniger erbost sein als wenn der Herr im Hause beim Kofferpacken anfängt die Sitze umzuklappen um alles an Angelgeraffel unterzubringen ;-) )

Angeln auf Grund:
- hier besitze ich noch ne Teleskop Brandungsrute, bin allerdings bezüglich des WG bzw. der Monatge etwas überfragt... In Spanien an der Atlantikküste bei meinem letzten Brandungsrutenversuch war das Blei denke ich zu schwer (200g) und die Haken zu groß (2er) evtl. eher so um die 50g und n 10er Haken?

Spinnfischen:
- hier dachte ich an Wobbler in schlankem Design in blau/silber Tönen und Längen so um die 10-12 cm?
- Gummifischtechnisch ähnlich, den typischen schmalen Zandergummi, auch in Glitter/ durchsichtig / blau? Dazu n Bleikopf von ~14-21g
-Mepps Spinner in Größe 3 und 5
oder bin ich total auf dem Holzweg und es ist Ultraleicht angesagt? Am Ende gar nur Fluocarbonvorfach? 


Fragen über Fragen!  Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen und ich kann euch Ende August stolz ein paar Bilder von leckerem Fisch posten 

lg Kuhni


----------



## Franz_x (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln am Mittelmeer in Ligurien- Setup-, Material- Methodefragen*

Servus,

puh, so wie Du Deine Fragen stellst, befürchte ich fast, dass es einen postpuperäteren Schaden bei Dir geben wird.....zumindest was die Fischerei betrifft....|uhoh:
Ligururien wohin genau? Auf welche Fische willst Du gehen? Sorry, wir helfen ja gerne, aber so wird das nix....#c.
 Wenn Du noch etwas Zeit zum lesen hast, dann würde ich Dir Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?Teilt es bitte mit! empfehlen....

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Franz_x (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln am Mittelmeer in Ligurien- Setup-, Material- Methodefragen*

was zum Einstimmen...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVTwQ1yJkkk


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln am Mittelmeer in Ligurien- Setup-, Material- Methodefragen*

postpubertärer Schaden ist gut! Kann Dich aber beruhigen, mit 30 wirds mich da jetzt dann eher in ne Mid-Life-Krise stürzen ;-) 

Wo genau in Ligurien ist noch nicht ganz klar, eher westlich von Genua, wurden jetzt bei einigen Appartments Buchungsanfragen gestellt.

Zum Angeln selbst: Wird von der Küste aus betrieben, am Hafen und am Strand. Welche Fische ist mir eigentlich ziemlich egal, so lang es überhaupt Fisch gibt! (Der Anspruch steigt natürlich mit dem Erfolg! Wenn dann mal Fisch da sollte der Fisch in Stufe 2 so groß sein dass er auch ne ordentliche Mahlzeit abgibt ;-) )

Versuche dann mal die Fragen zu vereinfachen:

1. Wie würdet ihr am Mittelmeer posenfischen betreiben? (Waggler, Pose, Wasserkugel, Sbiro) (Hakengröße) (Köder)

2. Wie würdet ihr am Mittelmeer spinnfischen? (Ködergröße, Bleigewicht, Köderfarbe)

3. Wie würdet ihr am Mittelmeer auf Grund angeln? (wieviel Bleigewicht ca., welche Köder, etc.)

Denke z.B. gerade das Hafenangeln, Spinnfischen und Posenfischen gibt sich ja im ganzen Mittelmeerraum nicht so viel in Sachen Taktik / Technik, oder?

lg Kuhni


----------



## glavoc (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln am Mittelmeer in Ligurien- Setup-, Material- Methodefragen*



kuhnikuehnast schrieb:


> Zum Angeln selbst: Wird von der Küste aus betrieben, am Hafen und am Strand
> 
> Hafen heißt meist die Aussenseite, sprich die Wellenbrecher da oft im Hafen selbst verboten. Auch würde ich die meisten Hafenfische (der größeren Häfen) auch gar nicht essen wollen^^. Bleibt der Strand... der ist jedoch meist nicht von einer interessanten Struktur, also wo sich viele Fische sammeln. Wenn doch Strand, dann früh morgends (vor Sonnenaufgang) und spät abends (vor Sonnenuntergang). Diese Stunden sind auch die wichtigsten der Meeresfischerei (die blaue und die goldene).
> 
> ...


auch dir lg 
#h


----------



## Franz_x (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln am Mittelmeer in Ligurien- Setup-, Material- Methodefragen*

Servus,

wenn Dein Hafen sauber ist und Fischen dort gedultet wird, dann würde ich mit einer ganzen Sardine auf Grund fischen (nachts). 
Muss es eigentlich unbedint Fisch sein? Pasta mit Sepia schmeckt auch ziemlich lecker und die Sepien lassen sich meist recht gut fangen. Man braucht dazu nicht mal eine Angel, Handleine vom Ufer geht wunderbar.....Man kann auf Sicht darauf fischen.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (20. August 2016)

*AW: Angeln am Mittelmeer in Ligurien- Setup-, Material- Methodefragen*

So, da es nächste Woche ja losgehen soll hab ich mal in meiner Hardbait- Kiste gekramt und was zusammengestellt. Folgende Wobbler / Blinker sollen mitkommen:

Was meint Ihr? 

lg Kuhni


----------



## Franz_x (20. August 2016)

*AW: Angeln am Mittelmeer in Ligurien- Setup-, Material- Methodefragen*

Servus,

die Blinker kannst Du daheim lassen - darauf geht nix. Wobbler nehme ich in Sardinen-Design, d.h. schlank, silber und in 12 bis 16 cm Länge. Deine Illex und die Popper könnten o.k. sein. Als Schnur beim Spinnfischen habe ich eine 0,26 FC ohne Stahl. Lauftiefe der Wobbler bei mir: Oberfläche bis 1,5 m.

Grüße
Franz


----------

